# St Barts Forums > Getting To St Barts Forum - Airlines, Ferry Service, Charters >  >  Flights Into SXM Post Irma

## thomasj

****UPDATED SEPTEMBER 29****

****IN LIGHT OF THE LATEST NEWS DATED SEP 28 FROM SXM OFFICIALS OF THE EXTENSIVE DAMAGE ON THE SITE, TAKE ALL THE INFORMATION BELOW WITH A GRAIN OF SALT, THE US CARRIERS ARE SELLING FLIGHTS THAT MAY VERY WELL BE CANCELLED - I WOULD NOT BOOK A FLIGHT INTO SXM FOR THE NEXT MONTH AT LEAST****

hey all,

I was just looking over the current situation of when airlines are planning to re-start flights into SXM and there have been a lot of changes that will impact those looking to book over the winter with a massive decrease in capacity that will effect a lot of people already booked. Oh Boy. 

***All this was sourced from each respective airline direct as well as cross referenced with Google Flights. Let me know if I missed any, but from what I can see as of today (obviously subject to lots of change as the situation on SXM updates):

(non-stop flights only) I will update frequently as the changes come in!

Air Canada
YYZ - SXM: resumes Dec 16 (1 weekly)

Air Caraibes
ORY - SXM: resumes Oct 7 (2 weekly)
PTP - SXM: resumes Oct 13 (3 weekly)

Air France
CDG - SXM: resumes Oct 29 (6 times per week, Tuesday service axed - was daily last winter)

Air Transat
YYZ - SXM: resumes Dec 23 (1 weekly)
YUL - SXM: resumes Dec 23 (1 weekly)

American Airlines
MIA - SXM: resumes Oct 1 (1 daily until Dec 15 when 2 daily resumes, note: Nov 6 flight arrives SXM one hour later)
JFK - SXM: resumes Dec 15 (1 daily)
PHL - SXM: resumes Dec 15 (1 daily)
CLT - SXM: resumes Dec 15 (2 flights daily, 3rd flight on Saturdays)

Delta Airlines
ATL - SXM: resumes Oct 5 (5 times per week until Nov 1 when resumes 1 daily, Nov 11 - 2nd Saturday flight resumes)
JFK - SXM: does not seem to be back for 2017/18 

Insel Air
CUR - SXM: resumes Oct 1 (1 daily)

JetBlue
BOS - SXM: resumes Nov 4 (1 weekly until Dec 21 when resumes 1 daily)
JFK - SXM: sales seem to be suspended as of now - Jetblue website only shows flights via SJU for next few months (1 daily, Nov 11th 2nd Saturday flight resumes)
SJU - SXM: seems to be cancelled for Winter 2017-18

KLM
AMS - SXM: resumes Oct 29 (2 weekly, down from 3-4 weekly from last winter, flight is now re-routed via Curacao instead of non-stop)

Spirit Airlines 
FLL - SXM: resumes Feb 17 (1 weekly)

Sunwing (Would not be caught dead on this airline FYI)
YYZ  - SXM: suspended for the season until further notice

United Airlines
EWR - SXM: resumes Oct 21 (1 weekly until Dec 20 when resumes 1 daily, Dec 23 - 2 flights Saturday and Sundays resume)
IAD - SXM: resumes Dec 23 (1 weekly)
ORD - SXM: resumes Dec 23 (1 weekly)

Westjet
YYZ - SXM: looks to be suspended indefinetly, zero flights loaded all winter. Normally in winter this operates 3-4 times per week, so this one is really bad for all us Canadian travellers.  
YYZ - SXM: NEW! SEEMS THAT FLIGHTS ARE NOW LOADED TO START ON APRIL 29 (SUBJECT TO CHANGE)

----------


## andynap

Interesting especially the Delta from Atlanta to SXM in 2 days. Who would want to go and where are they going? BTW- didn’t Anguilla get hit too and I have heard nothing about them.

----------


## tim

thomas, that's great info to have for those of us with tickets into SXM! :thumb up:   For members who may need to quote the information to others, what is the source?

----------


## Tiffany

Thank you.  Just checked AA and our early Dec. flights are gone.  All east coast flights are condensed into one from Miami that arrives at 4:06. That doesn't leave a lot time to get to SBH before sundown if delayed even slightly. Been there, done that.  Don't want to get stuck in SXM right now.   :Frown:

----------


## KevinS

I wonder if we check in 24 hours, if we’ll find that those close-in dates have moved out another day.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Great (horrible) info Thomas!  I was to be flying out of CLT on Nov 30 and it looks like ain't happening. 


Does anyone have any idea what the rental companies will do if your villa is fine but you can't get to the island?  Obviously I could call and find out for myself but I've been holding off to let them deal with more urgent issues.  I bought the trip insurance through St Barth Properties, but I honestly don't know what that covers.

----------


## Tiffany

> Great (horrible) info Thomas!  I was to be flying out of CLT on Nov 30 and it looks like ain't happening. 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what the rental companies will do if your villa is fine but you can't get to the island?  Obviously I could call and find out for myself but I've been holding off to let them deal with more urgent issues.  I bought the trip insurance through St Barth Properties, but I honestly don't know what that covers.



We have the same situation.  Dec 2-9 from CLT.  Have the trip insurance as well from St Barth Properties.

----------


## andynap

> Great (horrible) info Thomas!  I was to be flying out of CLT on Nov 30 and it looks like ain't happening. 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what the rental companies will do if your villa is fine but you can't get to the island?  Obviously I could call and find out for myself but I've been holding off to let them deal with more urgent issues.  I bought the trip insurance through St Barth Properties, but I honestly don't know what that covers.



Don’t you have the policy?

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> Don’t you have the policy?



Yes, but until Thomas posted the flight cancelation info, I was (perhaps irrationally) holding out hope that the trip would go as planned so I haven't check it yet.

----------


## NovaMike

From the AA website, it looks like on Saturdays in December they are only running one single flight out of SXM.  It will be to MIA around 5pm, which is actually a decent option assuming they keep it.

----------


## jason

We are in the same situation.  Were supposed to fly out of CLT on Dec 4th and connect with SBC.  I saw where the non stop was taken off of the AA website but when I log into my account the reservation is still showing active.  I guess it will take a few days to get an alert on it yet.  Just don't want to take the risk of getting stuck in SXM overnight.

----------


## stbartshopper

On the question of who would want to go ATL-SXM starting in Sept., there will be many clean up crews, insurance agents, contractors etc. Plus SXM is a hub to many different island other than SBH. Not all of the islands as we understand may have suffered as much as SXM?

----------


## NovaMike

We are traveling the first week of December and have been told the villa we booked (via SiBarth) on beach in Flamands had only minor damage and was to be fixed. We have lots of questions before we make our final payment.  I asked if they had any updates about the airports and I was given this response: 

"Regarding your flights,have you already checked with your travel agency about flights ? For now, StMarteen airport is destroyed, and we do not have news about Puerto Rico airport. The only to get to St Barth is from Guadeloupe"

I think these villa agencies are doing their best to get folks to come- but at some point there needs to be a more unified message.  Its hard for me to want to make my final payment if the state of basics on the island (electricity, water, food, restaurants, car rentals) are unknown plus its unknown how we would get there.  

At some point these agencies and the island could risk its reputation and alienate longtime visitors to try and salvage one year. Tough decisions to be made.

----------


## thomasj

Hi Tim,
I went to each respective airline as starting a new booking. I also cross referenced with Google Flights (handy tool I like to use). Just meant as a quick guide for people to update as I am sure the situation at SXM changes (perhaps daily). 





> thomas, that's great info to have for those of us with tickets into SXM!  For members who may need to quote the information to others, what is the source?

----------


## tim

thomasj, thank you for taking the time on an excellent presentation.

----------


## marybeth

Yes, thanks Thomas!

----------


## dadto6

Thank you Thomas, very informative and helpful to all!

----------


## italyhound

Thanks and that’s a huge ouch for me coming from Philly nov 4 :Frown: .  Haven’t heard back from Libby yet about the villa, but this makes successful transportation to SBH way more complicated for us. 

Sigh.

----------


## NovaMike

United Update: 
Had a 12/2 direct from Washington Dulles to SXM. Logged into my United account and clicked on My Trips. Found this little gem. An email notice would have been nice. Maybe we can get a full refund instead of just our change fees waived. 

 "*! A modification has been made to your itinerary. Please contact* United Reservations* to have your ticket reissued.**This reservation has been cancelled.


*

----------


## dadto6

Hello Mike,
Ouch!
I need to check my account as I have a non-stop from IAD on January 6th for 10-people.

----------


## dadto6

I checked my flights on United for January 6th and all seems in order, no cancellation note as Mike received, for the moment.....

----------


## Eric G

> ****UPDATED SEPTEMBER 26****
> 
> hey all,
> 
> I was just looking over the current situation of when airlines are planning to re-start flights into SXM and there have been a lot of changes that will impact those looking to book over the winter with a massive decrease in capacity that will effect a lot of people already booked. Oh Boy. 
> 
> ***All this was sourced from each respective airline direct as well as cross referenced with Google Flights. Let me know if I missed any, but from what I can see as of today (obviously subject to lots of change as the situation on SXM updates):
> 
> (non-stop flights only) I will update frequently as the changes come in!
> ...



I believe this issue has been pointed out in another thread: when I asked AA (last pm) why my Nov CLT-SXM flight is no longer showing up on booking, the response was, "It is full." Frustrating game of chicken: I am waiting to hear it has been cancelled, so I can get refunded, and they are holding out, hoping I will change/cancel before they officially cancel.

----------


## soyabeans

spoke to Delta yesterday, and the agent told me they can keep the booking open for 24 hours before cancelling
makes it difficult to plan

----------


## Tiffany

> I believe this issue has been pointed out in another thread: when I asked AA (last pm) why my Nov CLT-SXM flight is no longer showing up on booking, the response was, "It is full." Frustrating game of chicken: I am waiting to hear it has been cancelled, so I can get refunded, and they are holding out, hoping I will change/cancel before they officially cancel.



The Dec 2 and 9 ones from and to CLT are "full" too.  Aggravating.

----------


## Aipotu

Delta appears to be playing the same games.  There are no JFK to SXM flights available for purchase anywhere on their web site, but they are telling me my flight on October 27 is still scheduled.  They also -- ha -- changed the departure times on both legs by two minutes each.  All coach seats are marked unavailable (there were plenty of seats a few weeks ago), yet business class is empty save for my wife and me.  They clearly are planning to make this tortuous.

----------


## KevinS

> Delta appears to be playing the same games.  There are no JFK to SXM flights available for purchase anywhere on their web site, but they are telling me my flight on October 27 is still scheduled.  They also -- ha -- changed the departure times on both legs by two minutes each.  All coach seats are marked unavailable (there were plenty of seats a few weeks ago), yet business class is empty save for my wife and me.  They clearly are planning to make this tortuous.



I think that all of us, Delta and AA included, are in the same position - information starved, and unsure WTF to do.  I sure am, and I'm as tapped into as many information sources as anyone.  I'm hoping that next week, once we're past October 1, may bring more information.

----------


## Aipotu

> I think that all of us, Delta and AA included, are in the same position - information starved, and unsure WTF to do.  I sure am, and I'm as tapped into as many information sources as anyone.  I'm hoping that next week, once we're past October 1, may bring more information.



Not sure I have sympathy for Delta or AA.  Many of the European airlines have clearly posted their plans.  These guys are obfuscating purposely.  And they know that literally there is no place for their customers to stay on Saint Martin.  At the very least, they will not be making weekday flights seven days a week any time soon.

----------


## Aipotu

Delta update:  In my interactions yesterday, they were most definitely playing a cat and mouse game.  My last message to them was: "I don't believe you.  I will check all my social media contacts and on-line travel forums to see what the real deal with your SXM flights might be."  Three minutes later they offered a full refund and admitted that SXM is not operational.  Glad they responded the way they did, but sad it took the social media card to get them to step up.

----------


## thomasj

Re: Delta that's insane. How stupid do they think everyone is?

----------


## thomasj

as inconvenient and sad as it is, at least Westjet stopped all their ticket sales into SXM as to not confuse and upset their customers. Hoping, fingers crossed that once SXM starts getting some normality they start scheduling some flights in when safe to do so.

----------


## survivior

This was the lead story in The Daily Herald today:  No Date Set for Restarting Commercial Flights

https://www.thedailyherald.sx/island...ercial-flights

Key quote:
The Minister stressed that travelers need to be careful with any information unless it comes from the official source, in other words, the Government of St. Maarten. She said there is some confusion being created by, among other things, airlines announcing dates that they hope to resume service to the island.
In some cases, airlines are allowing people to book tickets although the green light has not been given by Government to execute commercial flights.

----------


## thomasj

****UPDATED OCTOBER 2****

****IN LIGHT OF THE LATEST NEWS DATED SEP 28 FROM SXM OFFICIALS OF THE  EXTENSIVE DAMAGE ON THE SITE, TAKE ALL THE INFORMATION BELOW WITH A  GRAIN OF SALT, THE US CARRIERS ARE SELLING FLIGHTS THAT MAY VERY WELL BE  CANCELLED - I WOULD NOT BOOK A FLIGHT INTO SXM FOR THE NEXT MONTH AT  LEAST****

hey all,

I was just looking over the current situation of when airlines are  planning to re-start flights into SXM and there have been a lot of  changes that will impact those looking to book over the winter with a  massive decrease in capacity that will effect a lot of people already  booked. Oh Boy. 

***All this was sourced from each respective airline direct as well as  cross referenced with Google Flights. Let me know if I missed any, but  from what I can see as of today (obviously subject to lots of change as  the situation on SXM updates):

(non-stop flights only) I will update frequently as the changes come in!

Air Canada
YYZ - SXM: resumes Dec 16 (1 weekly)

Air Caraibes
ORY - SXM: resumes Oct 7 (2 weekly)
PTP - SXM: resumes Oct 13 (3 weekly)

Air France
CDG - SXM: resumes Oct 29 (6 times per week, Tuesday service axed - was daily last winter)

Air Transat
YYZ - SXM: resumes Dec 23 (1 weekly)
YUL - SXM: resumes Dec 23 (1 weekly)

American Airlines
MIA - SXM: resumes Oct 4 (1 daily until Dec 15 when 2 daily resumes, note: Nov 6 flight arrives SXM one hour later)
JFK - SXM: resumes Dec 15 (1 daily)
PHL - SXM: resumes Dec 15 (1 daily)
CLT - SXM: resumes Dec 15 (2 flights daily, 3rd flight on Saturdays)

Delta Airlines
ATL - SXM: resumes Oct 6 (5 times per week until Nov 1 when resumes 1 daily, Nov 11 - 2nd Saturday flight resumes)
JFK - SXM: does not seem to be back for 2017/18 

Insel Air
CUR - SXM: resumes Oct 1 (1 daily)

JetBlue
BOS - SXM: has been removed from sale
JFK - SXM: resumes Nov 2 (2 weekly until Dec 14 when daily resumes)
SJU - SXM: seems to be cancelled for Winter 2017-18

KLM
AMS - SXM: resumes Oct 29 (2 weekly, down from 3-4 weekly from last  winter, flight is now re-routed via Curacao instead of non-stop)

Spirit Airlines 
FLL - SXM: resumes Feb 17 (1 weekly)

Sunwing (Would not be caught dead on this airline FYI)
YYZ  - SXM: suspended for the season until further notice

United Airlines
EWR - SXM: resumes Dec 20 (resumes 1 daily, Dec 23 - 2 flights Saturday and Sundays resume)
IAD - SXM: resumes Dec 23 (1 weekly)
ORD - SXM: resumes Dec 23 (1 weekly)

Westjet
YYZ - SXM: looks to be suspended indefinetly, zero flights loaded all  winter. Normally in winter this operates 3-4 times per week, so this one  is really bad for all us Canadian travellers.  
YYZ - SXM: NEW! SEEMS THAT FLIGHTS ARE NOW LOADED TO START ON APRIL 29 (SUBJECT TO CHANGE)

----------


## thomasj

****UPDATED OCTOBER 5**** LOTS OF CHANGES!

****DESPITE THE LATEST NEWS DATED OCTOBER 4 FROM SXM OFFICIALS OF  RE-OPENING OF SXM TO FLIGHTS,  TAKE ALL THE INFORMATION BELOW WITH A    GRAIN OF SALT, THE US CARRIERS ARE SELLING FLIGHTS THAT MAY VERY WELL BE    CANCELLED - BUYER BEWARE****

hey all,

- All this was sourced from each respective airline direct as well as    cross referenced with Google Flights. Let me know if I missed any, but    from what I can see as of today (obviously subject to lots of change as    the situation on SXM updates):

(non-stop flights only) I will update frequently as the changes come in.

Air Canada
YYZ - SXM: resumes Dec 16 (1 weekly)

Air Caraibes
ORY - SXM: resumes Oct 14 (2 weekly)
PTP - SXM: resumes Nov 8 (3 weekly)

Air France
CDG - SXM: seems that service has been suspended from sale until March 25 (daily service) this is sure to change!

Air Transat
YYZ - SXM: resumes Dec 23 (1 weekly)
YUL - SXM: resumes Dec 23 (1 weekly)

American Airlines
MIA - SXM: resumes Oct 11 (1 daily until Dec 15 when 2 daily resumes, note: Nov 6 flight arrives SXM one hour later at 4:06pm!)
JFK - SXM: resumes Dec 15 (1 daily from Dec 15 to Jan 7, then reduces to 2 weekly - weekends only)
PHL - SXM: resumes Dec 15 (1 daily until Jan 8 then reduces to 5 weekly)
CLT - SXM: resumes Dec 15 (2 flights daily, 3rd flight on Saturdays only, from Jan 8 reduces to 1 daily on weekdays!)

Delta Airlines
ATL - SXM: resumes Oct 12 (5 times per week until Nov 1 when resumes 1 daily, 2nd Saturday flight has been AXED!)
JFK - SXM: does not seem to be back for 2017/18 

Insel Air
CUR - SXM: resumes Oct 11 (1 daily)

JetBlue
BOS - SXM: has been removed from sale
JFK - SXM: resumes Nov 2 (2 weekly until Dec 14 when daily resumes)
SJU - SXM: seems to be cancelled for Winter 2017-18

KLM
AMS - SXM: resumes Oct 29 (2 weekly, down from 3-4 weekly from last    winter, flight is now re-routed via Curacao instead of non-stop)

Spirit Airlines 
FLL - SXM: resumes Feb 17 (1 weekly)

Sunwing (Would not be caught dead on this airline FYI)
YYZ  - SXM: suspended for the season until further notice

United Airlines
EWR - SXM: resumes Dec 20 (resumes 1 daily, Dec 23 - 2 flights Saturday and Sundays resume)
IAD - SXM: resumes Dec 23 (1 weekly)
ORD - SXM: resumes Dec 23 (1 weekly)

Westjet
YYZ - SXM: looks to be suspended indefinetly, zero flights loaded all    winter. Normally in winter this operates 3-4 times per week, so this one    is really bad for all us Canadian travellers.  
YYZ - SXM: NEW! SEEMS THAT FLIGHTS ARE NOW LOADED TO START ON APRIL 29 (SUBJECT TO CHANGE)

----------


## thomasj

****UPDATED OCTOBER 10**** LOTS OF CHANGES!

****LATEST UPDATE IN ACCOUNT OF SXM TEMPORARY TERMINAL IS OPEN, SCHEDULES STILL SUBJECT TO LOTS OF CHANGE AT THIS POINT TO BE SURE****

hey all,

- All this was sourced from each respective airline direct as well as     cross referenced with Google Flights. Let me know if I missed any, but     from what I can see as of today (obviously subject to lots of change  as    the situation on SXM updates):

(non-stop flights only) I will update frequently as the changes come in.

Air Canada
YYZ - SXM: resumes Dec 16 (1 weekly)

Air Caraibes
ORY - SXM: resumes Oct 21 (reduced to 1 weekly only)
PTP - SXM: resumes Nov 8 (3 weekly)

Air France
CDG - SXM: Daily flights resume 25 March however there are scattered flights on the following days: Dec 23, Jan 6.
PTP - SXM: Nov 4 (1 weekly)

Air Transat
YYZ - SXM: resumes Dec 23 (1 weekly)
YUL - SXM: resumes Dec 23 (1 weekly)

American Airlines
MIA - SXM: resumes Oct 11 (1 daily until Dec 15 when 2 daily resumes, note: Nov 6 flight arrives SXM one hour later at 4:06pm!)
JFK - SXM: resumes Dec 15 (1 daily from Dec 15 to Jan 7, then reduces to 2 weekly - weekends only)
PHL - SXM: resumes Dec 15 (1 daily until Jan 8 then reduces to 5 weekly)
CLT - SXM: resumes Dec 15 (2 flights daily, 3rd flight on Saturdays only, from Jan 8 reduces to 1 daily on weekdays!)

Delta Airlines
ATL - SXM: resumes Oct 12 (5 times per week until Nov 1 when resumes 1 daily, 2nd Saturday flight has been AXED!)
JFK - SXM: does not seem to be back for 2017/18 

Insel Air
CUR - SXM: resumes Oct 16 (1 daily)

JetBlue
BOS - SXM: has been removed from sale
JFK - SXM: resumes Nov 2 (2 weekly until Dec 14 when daily resumes)
SJU - SXM: seems to be cancelled for Winter 2017-18

KLM
AMS - SXM: resumes Oct 29 (2 weekly flight is now re-routed via Curacao instead of non-stop)

Spirit Airlines 
FLL - SXM: resumes Feb 17 (1 weekly)

Sunwing (Would not be caught dead on this airline FYI)
YYZ  - SXM: suspended for the season until further notice

United Airlines
EWR - SXM: resumes Dec 20 (resumes 1 daily, Dec 23 - 2 flights Saturday and Sundays resume)
IAD - SXM: resumes Dec 23 (1 weekly)
ORD - SXM: resumes Dec 23 (1 weekly)

Westjet
YYZ - SXM: resumes Apr 29, Sunday flights only.

----------


## thomasj

****UPDATED OCTOBER 15**** LOTS OF CHANGES THIS WEEK PLUS I WOULD EXPECT MORE TO COME

****LATEST UPDATE IN ACCOUNT OF SXM TEMPORARY TERMINAL IS OPEN,  SCHEDULES STILL SUBJECT TO LOTS OF CHANGE AT THIS POINT TO BE SURE DUE TO TERMINAL CAPACITY****

hey all,

- All this was sourced from each respective airline direct as well as      cross referenced with Google Flights. Let me know if I missed any, but      from what I can see as of today (obviously subject to lots of  change  as    the situation on SXM updates):

(non-stop flights only) I will update frequently as the changes come in.

Air Canada
YYZ - SXM: resumes Dec 16 (1 weekly)

Air Caraibes
ORY - SXM: resumes Oct 21 (reduced to 1 weekly only)
PTP - SXM: resumes Nov 8 (3 weekly)

Air France
CDG - SXM: Daily flights resume 25 March however they are operating 2 "Holiday Flights" on: Dec 23 and Jan 6.
PTP - SXM: starting Dec 2 (1 weekly on Saturdays)

Air Transat
YYZ - SXM: resumes Dec 23 (1 weekly)
YUL - SXM: resumes Dec 23 (1 weekly)

American Airlines
MIA - SXM: resumes Oct 11 (1 daily, note: from Nov 6 flight arrives SXM one hour later at 4:06pm! 2nd daily flight from last winter is axed)
JFK - SXM: suspended for winter season
PHL - SXM: suspended for winter season
CLT - SXM: suspended for winter season

Delta Airlines
ATL - SXM: resumes Oct 12 (5 times per week until Nov 1 when resumes 1 daily, 2nd Saturday flight has been AXED!)
JFK - SXM: suspended

Insel Air
CUR - SXM: resumes Oct 16 (1 daily)

JetBlue
BOS - SXM: suspended
JFK - SXM: resumes Nov 2 (2 weekly until Jan 4 when daily resumes)

KLM
AMS - SXM: resumes Nov 3 (2 weekly flight is now re-routed via Curacao instead of non-stop)

Spirit Airlines 
FLL - SXM: resumes Feb 17 (1 weekly)

Sunwing (Would not be caught dead on this airline FYI)
YYZ  - SXM: suspended for the season until further notice

United Airlines
EWR - SXM: resumes Dec 20 (resumes 1 daily, Dec 23 - 2 flights Saturday and Sundays resume)
IAD - SXM: resumes Dec 23 (1 weekly)
ORD - SXM: resumes Dec 23 (1 weekly)

Westjet
YYZ - SXM: resumes Apr 29, Sunday flights only.

----------


## aewscs

FYI, I just happened to check my United reservation today for March and all United flights through April 2nd into SXM have been cancelled. Their fix is to overnight in SJU then onto SXM the next day on Seabourn  Airlines. I am in the process of rebooking through SJU and use Tradewinds to SBH, but I have to wait until Monday to get the current tickets refunded since they involve WinAir connections.

----------


## PIRATE40

> FYI, I just happened to check my United reservation today for March and all United flights through April 2nd into SXM have been cancelled. Their fix is to overnight in SJU then onto SXM the next day on Seabourn  Airlines. I am in the process of rebooking through SJU and use Tradewinds to SBH, but I have to wait until Monday to get the current tickets refunded since they involve WinAir connections.



I have a feeling Tradewind is going to have a VERY good season.....

----------


## thomasj

****UPDATED OCTOBER 21**** MAJOR CHANGES THIS TIME.

It appears now that for peak winter 17/18 there will be zero flights from Canada to SXM and the NYC market has only 2 weekly flights remaining (Jetblue) this is a major decrease in capacity from last winter. Major news is that United has cancelled all their flights (EWR, IAD and ORD) until April. Combined with the fact that American Airlines is now operating into SXM later in the day, it seems that SJU will be the preferred gateway to SBH this winter (for those folks still going to SBH this winter). 

****LATEST UPDATE IN ACCOUNT OF SXM TEMPORARY TERMINAL IS OPEN,   SCHEDULES STILL SUBJECT TO LOTS OF CHANGE AT THIS POINT TO BE SURE DUE  TO TERMINAL CAPACITY****

hey all,

- All this was sourced from each respective airline direct as well as       cross referenced with Google Flights. Let me know if I missed any,  but      from what I can see as of today (obviously subject to lots of   change  as    the situation on SXM updates):

(non-stop flights only) I will update frequently as the changes come in.

Air Canada
YYZ - SXM: is now cancelled - no flights scheduled for winter 2017/18 ;(

Air Caraibes
ORY - SXM: resumes Oct 21 (reduced to 1 weekly only)
PTP - SXM: resumes Nov 8 (3 weekly)

Air France
CDG - SXM: Daily flights resume 25 March however they are operating 2 "Holiday Flights" on: Dec 23 and Jan 6.
PTP - SXM: starting Dec 2 (1 weekly on Saturdays)

Air Transat
YYZ - SXM: appears to now be cancelled for winter 17/18
YUL - SXM: appears to now be cancelled for winter 17/18

American Airlines
MIA - SXM: resumes Oct 11 (1 daily, note: from Nov 6 flight arrives SXM  one hour later at 4:06pm! 2nd daily flight from last winter is axed)
JFK - SXM: suspended for winter season
PHL - SXM: suspended for winter season
CLT - SXM: suspended for winter season

Delta Airlines
ATL - SXM: resumes Oct 12 (5 times per week until Nov 1 when resumes 1 daily, 2nd Saturday flight has been AXED!)
JFK - SXM: suspended

Insel Air
CUR - SXM: resumes Oct 16 (1 daily)

JetBlue
BOS - SXM: suspended
JFK - SXM: resumes Nov 2 (2 weekly until Jan 4 when daily resumes)

KLM
AMS - SXM: resumes Nov 12 (2 weekly flight is now re-routed via Curacao instead of non-stop)

Spirit Airlines 
FLL - SXM: resumes Feb 17 (1 weekly)

Sunwing (Would not be caught dead on this airline FYI)
YYZ  - SXM: suspended for the season until further notice

United Airlines
EWR - SXM: resumes April 9 (daily)
IAD - SXM: resumes April 14 (1 weekly - Saturdays )
ORD - SXM: resumes Apr 14 (1 weekly - Saturdays)

Westjet
YYZ - SXM: resumes Apr 29, Sunday flights only.

----------


## thomasj

not sure about that - with all the major hotels closed and villas at what (50% rentable?), I am sure there will be a huge decrease in people going to SBH this season.



> I have a feeling Tradewind is going to have a VERY good season.....

----------


## tim

My flights on A/A have been changed to the Miami connection which arrives in SXM around 4:00 PM.  St. Barth Commuter is scheduled to depart SXM 4:15, an almost impossible connection.  If I miss Commuter, it appears I'll have to either stay  over night in SXM or take the 6:45 Voyageur over to St. Barth, neither one of which appeals to me.

Thanks again to thomas for keeping us up to date on the flight schedules!

----------


## KevinS

Chartering may be an option for some in that situation.  Vincent or Terrance are the go-to guys for that. The last time that I checked, the price was €1200 one way, so it’s not cheap.  But it’s an option. 

St Barth Commuter clients have a similar problem in Pointe a Pitre. The Air France flight gets in so late that it’s difficult/impossible to make a same-day connection to St Barth, given the Sunset curfew on flight landings.

----------


## Sea_and_Sun

We are also on American and had our flights changed to the one out of Miami.  I contacted St. Barth Commuter at info@stbarthcommuter.com and asked if there was any way they could schedule a later flight as we already had purchased tickets for our flight in March. For my husband and myself they were able to offer a flight at 5:15.  My son comes in the following day, a Saturday, and they were unable to do so because their planes were scheduled to go elsewhere.  I know this isn't the 2 hour window we would like but we will take the chance.

----------


## andynap

> We are also on American and had our flights changed to the one out of Miami.  I contacted St. Barth Commuter at info@stbarthcommuter.com and asked if there was any way they could schedule a later flight as we already had purchased tickets for our flight in March. For my husband and myself they were able to offer a flight at 5:15.  My son comes in the following day, a Saturday, and they were unable to do so because their planes were scheduled to go elsewhere.  I know this isn't the 2 hour window we would like but we will take the chance.



If you are doing carryon only you are probably ok. Checked bagged maybe not.

----------


## tim

> We are also on American and had our flights changed to the one out of Miami.  I contacted St. Barth Commuter at info@stbarthcommuter.com and asked if there was any way they could schedule a later flight as we already had purchased tickets for our flight in March. For my husband and myself they were able to offer a flight at 5:15.  My son comes in the following day, a Saturday, and they were unable to do so because their planes were scheduled to go elsewhere.  I know this isn't the 2 hour window we would like but we will take the chance.



S&S,  Thank you very much for your post! I just contacted St Barth Commuter.  They changed our flight for our January trip to depart SXM at 5:15 PM.  They changed our flight for our February trip to depart SXM at 5:30 PM.  Now all we need is a car and confirmation that our rental villas have been repaired. :Big Grin: 

If anyone needs to contact St Barth Commuter, go to www.stbarthcommuter.com or call +590-590-275-454

----------


## Sea_and_Sun

You are very welcome!

----------


## tim

I hope A/A can maintain this record MIA/SXM/MIA when these airports get busier -

A:A.jpg

Note: Add an hour to these times after standard time returns.

----------


## tim

A/A just changed their flight from MIA to SXM again on Sunday, January 7th.  It's now scheduled to arrive in SXM at 4:45 PM.  I think I'm fighting a losing battle :Frown:

----------


## andynap

> A/A just changed their flight from MIA to SXM again on Sunday, January 7th.  It's now scheduled to arrive in SXM at 4:45 PM.  I think I'm fighting a losing battle



If you have carryon only maybe not. Otherwise hire Vincent.

----------


## tim

I'm going to hire Vincent either way.  There's high likelihood of getting stuck overnight in SXM, and I want someone who knows the island to help in that situation.

----------


## elgreaux

Andy, with the current situation in SXM I wonder if carry-on will save any time, seems as if all passengers have to wait in the same immigration line...

has anyone had this experience and is there any shortcut for transit passengers with carry-on???

----------


## andynap

Ellen- I guess either Dennis or Chris can answer that question but I just figured it took longer to get your checked bags. And if you are intransit do you have to go thru immigration?

----------


## thomasj

****UPDATED OCTOBER 30****

It appears now that for peak winter 17/18 there will be zero flights  from Canada to SXM and the NYC market has only 2 weekly flights  remaining (Jetblue) this is a major decrease in capacity from last  winter. Major news is that United has cancelled all their flights (EWR,  IAD and ORD) until April. Combined with the fact that American Airlines  is now operating into SXM later in the day, it seems that SJU will be  the preferred gateway to SBH this winter (for those folks still going to  SBH this winter). 

****LATEST UPDATE IN ACCOUNT OF SXM TEMPORARY TERMINAL IS OPEN,    SCHEDULES STILL SUBJECT TO CHANGE AT THIS POINT TO BE SURE DUE   TO TERMINAL CAPACITY****

hey all,

- All this was sourced from each respective airline direct as well as        cross referenced with Google Flights. Let me know if I missed any,   but      from what I can see as of today (obviously subject to lots of    change  as    the situation on SXM updates):

(non-stop flights only) I will update frequently as the changes come in.

Air Canada
YYZ - SXM: is now cancelled - no flights scheduled for winter 2017/18 ;(

Air Caraibes
ORY - SXM: resumes Oct 21 (reduced to 1 weekly only. from Jan 4 - twice weekly)
PTP - SXM: resumes Nov 8 (3 weekly)

Air France
CDG - SXM: Daily flights resume 25 March however they are operating 2 "Holiday Flights" on: Dec 23 and Jan 6.
PTP - SXM: starting Dec 2 (1 weekly on Saturdays)

Air Transat
YYZ - SXM: appears to now be cancelled for winter 17/18
YUL - SXM: appears to now be cancelled for winter 17/18

American Airlines
MIA - SXM: resumes Oct 11 (1 daily, note: from Nov 6 flight arrives SXM   one hour later at 4:06pm and is now showing a 4:45pm arrival on some dates in December and January).
JFK - SXM: suspended for winter season, resumes April 7 (weekends only)
PHL - SXM: suspended for winter season, resumes April 4 (5 times per week)
CLT - SXM: suspended for winter season, resumes April 3 (daily)

Delta Airlines
ATL - SXM: resumes Oct 12 (5 times per week until Nov 1 when resumes 1 daily, 2nd Saturday flight has been AXED!)
JFK - SXM: suspended for winter season, resumes April 3 (daily)

Insel Air
CUR - SXM: resumes Oct 16 (1 daily)

JetBlue
BOS - SXM: suspended
JFK - SXM: resumes Nov 2 (2 weekly until Jan 4 when daily resumes)

KLM
AMS - SXM: resumes Nov 12 (2 weekly flight is now re-routed via Curacao instead of non-stop on return to AMS)

Spirit Airlines 
FLL - SXM: resumes Feb 17 (1 weekly)

Sunwing (Would not be caught dead on this airline FYI)
YYZ  - SXM: suspended for the season until further notice

United Airlines
EWR - SXM: resumes April 9 (daily)
IAD - SXM: resumes April 14 (1 weekly - Saturdays )
ORD - SXM: resumes Apr 14 (1 weekly - Saturdays)

Westjet
YYZ - SXM: resumes Apr 29, Sunday flights only.

----------


## dadto6

Thank you Thomas.  It surely makes for a troublesome travel for folks that already had plans and tickets in hand. LIKE ME!!!!  How do I get 10-people from Dulles to St. Barts in one day without breaking the bank by purchasing new tickets?

----------


## thomasj

****UPDATED NOVEMBER 5****

It appears now that for peak winter 17/18 there will be zero flights   from Canada to SXM and the NYC market has only 2 weekly flights   remaining (Jetblue) this is a major decrease in capacity from last   winter. Major news is that United has cancelled all their flights (EWR,   IAD and ORD) until April. Combined with the fact that American Airlines   is now operating into SXM later in the day, it seems that SJU will be   the preferred gateway to SBH this winter (for those folks still going  to  SBH this winter). 

****LATEST UPDATE IN ACCOUNT OF SXM TEMPORARY TERMINAL IS OPEN,     SCHEDULES STILL SUBJECT TO CHANGE AT THIS POINT TO BE SURE DUE   TO  TERMINAL CAPACITY****

hey all,

- All this was sourced from each respective airline direct as well as         cross referenced with Google Flights. Let me know if I missed any,    but      from what I can see as of today (obviously subject to lots of     change  as    the situation on SXM updates):

(non-stop flights only) I will update frequently as the changes come in.

Air Canada
YYZ - SXM: is now cancelled - no flights scheduled for winter 2017/18 ;(

Air Caraibes
ORY - SXM: flights in Thurs and Saturdays

Air France
CDG - SXM: Daily flights resume 25 March however they are operating 2 "Holiday Flights" on: Dec 23 and Jan 6.

Air Transat
YYZ - SXM: appears to now be cancelled for winter 17/18
YUL - SXM: appears to now be cancelled for winter 17/18

American Airlines
MIA - SXM: operating daily - arrives SXM    one hour later at 4:06pm and is now showing a 4:45pm arrival on some  dates in December and January).
JFK - SXM: suspended for winter season, resumes April 7 (weekends only)
PHL - SXM: suspended for winter season, resumes April 4 (5 times per week)
CLT - SXM: suspended for winter season, resumes April 3 (daily)

Delta Airlines
ATL - SXM: currently daily until Jan 10. NO FLIGHTS from January 11 - March 29
JFK - SXM: suspended for winter season, resumes April 3 (daily)

JetBlue
BOS - SXM: suspended
JFK - SXM: operating Monday and Thursdays until Jan 4 when daily resumes

KLM
AMS - SXM: resumes Nov 12 (2 weekly flight is now re-routed via Curacao instead of non-stop on return to AMS)

Spirit Airlines 
FLL - SXM: resumes Feb 17 (1 weekly)

Sunwing (Would not be caught dead on this airline FYI)
YYZ  - SXM: suspended for the season until further notice

United Airlines
EWR - SXM: resumes April 9 (daily)
IAD - SXM: resumes April 14 (1 weekly - Saturdays )
ORD - SXM: resumes Apr 14 (1 weekly - Saturdays)

Westjet
YYZ - SXM: resumes Apr 29, Sunday flights only.

----------


## andynap

Thomas- have you checked out Seaborne Airlines from  SJU to SXM. I know it requires another flight from SXM to SBH but the prices are cheap enough even with SBC flight thrown in. I just threw a DEcember date in.
2907F451-8089-4737-8CBE-D23268FF0E3A.jpeg

The outbound  flight time is not great but coming back is doable. I checked for February and the times are the same. AA told me that they have a partnership with Seaborne.

----------


## tim

I'm on one of the A/A flights that arrives in SXM at 4:45 on a Sunday evening.  There are no connections on SBCommuter or Winair that have enough time.

Are there any safe hotels in SXM where we can spend the night?

----------


## andynap

> I'm on one of the A/A flights that arrives in SXM at 4:45 on a Sunday evening.  There are no connections on SBCommuter or Winair that have enough time.
> 
> Are there any safe hotels in SXM where we can spend the night?



Thats a good question Tim. The better question is are there any good places open. When are you going?

----------


## tim

> That’s a good question Tim. The better question is are there any good places open. When are you going?



We're headed down in January.

----------


## andynap

> We're headed down in January.



Here is a link to the hotels near the airport. Scroll down to Simpson Bay/Cole Bay. La Vista and Azure are or will be open and are hot links. They both look nice. 

http://www.sxm-hotels.com/dutch_hotels.html

----------


## Theresa

Some units at La Vista Beach, the beach portion of La Vista resort, should be open by then Tim.

----------


## andynap

> Some units at La Vista Beach, the beach portion of La Vista resort, should be open by then Tim.



https://www.lavistaresort.com/

----------


## tim

Thanks.  Sounds good!

----------


## thomasj

certainly an option Andy, but the double connection (plus possible connection to SJU) would make this combination a potential 4 connection trip...  :Wink:

----------


## andynap

Not me. I'm only giving hotel choices.

----------


## thomasj

****UPDATED NOVEMBER 10****

It appears now that for peak winter 17/18 there will be zero flights    from Canada to SXM and the NYC market has only 2 weekly flights    remaining (Jetblue) this is a major decrease in capacity from last    winter. Major news is that United has cancelled all their flights (EWR,    IAD and ORD) until April. Combined with the fact that American  Airlines   is now operating into SXM later in the day, it seems that SJU  will be   the preferred gateway to SBH this winter (for those folks  still going  to  SBH this winter). 

****LATEST UPDATE IN ACCOUNT OF SXM TEMPORARY TERMINAL IS OPEN,      SCHEDULES STILL SUBJECT TO CHANGE AT THIS POINT TO BE SURE DUE   TO   TERMINAL CAPACITY****

hey all,

- All this was sourced from each respective airline direct as well as          cross referenced with Google Flights. Let me know if I missed any,     but      from what I can see as of today (obviously subject to lots  of     change  as    the situation on SXM updates):

(non-stop flights only) I will update frequently as the changes come in.

Air Canada
YYZ - SXM: is now cancelled - no flights scheduled for winter 2017/18 ;(

Air Caraibes
ORY - SXM: flights in Thurs and Saturdays

Air France
CDG - SXM: Daily flights resume 25 March however they are operating 2 "Holiday Flights" on: Dec 23 and Jan 6.

Air Transat
YYZ - SXM: appears to now be cancelled for winter 17/18
YUL - SXM: appears to now be cancelled for winter 17/18

American Airlines
MIA - SXM: operating daily - arrives SXM    one hour later at 4:06pm and  is now showing a 4:45pm arrival on some  dates in December and  January).
JFK - SXM: suspended for winter season, resumes April 7 (weekends only)
PHL - SXM: suspended for winter season, resumes April 4 (5 times per week)
CLT - SXM: suspended for winter season, resumes April 3 (daily)

Delta Airlines
ATL - SXM: currently daily until Jan 10. LATEST CHANGE! Delta reloaded flights from Jan 10 to March 30, however its only 5 times per week (no Monday or Thursday).
JFK - SXM: suspended for winter season, resumes April 3 (daily)

JetBlue
BOS - SXM: suspended
JFK - SXM: operating Monday and Thursdays until Jan 4 when daily resumes

KLM
AMS - SXM: resumes Nov 12 (2 weekly flight is now re-routed via Curacao instead of non-stop on return to AMS)

Spirit Airlines 
FLL - SXM: resumes Feb 17 (1 weekly)

Sunwing (Would not be caught dead on this airline FYI)
YYZ  - SXM: suspended for the season until further notice

United Airlines
EWR - SXM: resumes April 9 (daily)
IAD - SXM: resumes April 14 (1 weekly - Saturdays )
ORD - SXM: resumes Apr 14 (1 weekly - Saturdays)

Westjet
YYZ - SXM: resumes Apr 29, Sunday flights only.

----------


## dadto6

Thank you Thomas for your constant updates.
Certainly not not an economical route to connect through San Juan on Tradewind or SBC.  Just spent $11k getting my family of 9+Infant on Tradewind round trip San Juan to St. Barts in January, not even Christmas/New Year Holiday time.

----------


## thomasj

of course!

11k? WOW. Crazy. I guess St Barts is worth it eh?  :Wink: 




> Thank you Thomas for your constant updates.
> Certainly not not an economical route to connect through San Juan on Tradewind or SBC.  Just spent $11k getting my family of 9+Infant on Tradewind round trip San Juan to St. Barts in January, not even Christmas/New Year Holiday time.

----------


## thomasj

****UPDATED NOVEMBER 19****

***Some changes - American Airlines has cancelled all further flights from JFK, Air France resumes weekly schedule (Saturdays) in January, Delta Air reduces JFK to 1 weekly only, overall major seat loss ex New York City***

It appears now that for peak winter 17/18 there will be zero flights     from Canada to SXM and the NYC market has only 2 weekly flights     remaining (Jetblue) this is a major decrease in capacity from last     winter. Major news is that United has cancelled all their flights (EWR,     IAD and ORD) until April. Combined with the fact that American   Airlines   is now operating into SXM later in the day, it seems that SJU   will be   the preferred gateway to SBH this winter (for those folks   still going  to  SBH this winter). 

hey all,

- All this was sourced from each respective airline direct as well as           cross referenced with Google Flights. Let me know if I missed  any,     but      from what I can see as of today (obviously subject to  lots  of     change  as    the situation on SXM updates):

(non-stop flights only) I will update frequently as the changes come in.

Air Canada
YYZ - SXM: has officially cancelled - no flights scheduled for winter 2017/18 ;(

Air Caraibes
ORY - SXM: 2 weekly flights on Thurs and Saturdays

Air France
CDG - SXM: 2 "Holiday Flights" on: Dec 23 and Jan 6. Resuming regular flights on Jan 13 - Saturdays only.

American Airlines
MIA - SXM: operating daily - arrives SXM    one hour later at 4:06pm and   is now showing a 4:45pm arrival on some  dates in December and   January).
JFK - SXM: appear to be cancelled until further notice, no flights scheduled for rest of 2017 and 2018.
PHL - SXM: suspended for winter season, resumes May 4 (4 times per week)
CLT - SXM: suspended for winter season, resumes May 4 (daily)

Delta Airlines
ATL - SXM: currently daily until Jan 10. LATEST CHANGE! Delta reloaded  flights from Jan 10 to March 30, however its only 5 times per week (no  Monday or Thursday) Daily flights resume April 1.
JFK - SXM: suspended for winter season, resumes April 7 (1 weekly)

JetBlue
JFK - SXM: operating Monday and Thursdays until Jan 4 when daily resumes

KLM
AMS - SXM: resumes Nov 12 (2 weekly flight is now re-routed via Curacao instead of non-stop on return to AMS)

Spirit Airlines 
FLL - SXM: resumes Feb 17 (1 weekly)

United Airlines
EWR - SXM: resumes April 9 (daily)
IAD - SXM: resumes April 14 (1 weekly - Saturdays )
ORD - SXM: resumes Apr 14 (1 weekly - Saturdays)

Westjet
YYZ - SXM: resumes Apr 29, Sunday flights only.

----------


## KevinS

Those in Canada looking for connecting flight options should look at WestJet to Antigua, with a connection to SBH on Tradewind.  An overnight in Antigua will be required on the return.

----------


## thomasj

> Those in Canada looking for connecting flight options should look at WestJet to Antigua, with a connection to SBH on Tradewind.  An overnight in Antigua will be required on the return.



indeed! Westjet also (for now anyways) is resuming Saturday flights from Toronto to San Juan in January so at least on weekends same day connections are possible, at the resultant Tradewind premium cost of course...

----------


## Caribbean Flights

So to summarize the above: To SXM this winter (and associated cheapest connection to SBH, therefore avoiding the premium Tradewind via San Juan or Antigua):

JetBlue is your best bet from/via JFK (after the New Year)
Delta is your best bet from/via ATL
American is your best bet from/via MIA (beware though, 4:45 pm arrival is tight for a same-day connection to SBH).

----------


## elgreaux

Jet Blue has some direct flights from JFK now, I am going JFK-SXM on Jet Blue on December 7...

----------


## amyb

That’s great Ellen.  See you soon.

----------


## NancySC

Thanks for this info Thomas J...a 2nd time victim with AA changes of 11/19/17 for April with flts via MIA but NO protection for our SAV to CLT round trip...therefore leaving us without & also round trip forcing overnites at our expense so yet more changes for villa, Winair & car rental.  I hate having to check daily, but think has come to that !  So our April became May well after the 4th.

----------


## thomasj

****UPDATED DECEMBER 5****

***NO CHANGES TO REPORT, previous changes include - American Airlines has cancelled all further flights  from JFK, Air France resumes weekly schedule (Saturdays) in January,  Delta Air reduces JFK to 1 weekly only, overall major seat loss ex New  York City***

It appears now that for peak winter 17/18 there will be zero flights      from Canada to SXM and the NYC market has only 2 weekly flights      remaining (Jetblue) this is a major decrease in capacity from last      winter. Major news is that United has cancelled all their flights (EWR,      IAD and ORD) until April. Combined with the fact that American    Airlines   is now operating into SXM later in the day, it seems that SJU    will be   the preferred gateway to SBH this winter (for those folks    still going  to  SBH this winter). 

hey all,

- All this was sourced from each respective airline direct as well as            cross referenced with Google Flights. Let me know if I missed   any,     but      from what I can see as of today (obviously subject to   lots  of     change  as    the situation on SXM updates):

(non-stop flights only) I will update frequently as the changes come in.

Air Canada
YYZ - SXM: has officially cancelled - no flights scheduled for winter 2017/18 ;(

Air Caraibes
ORY - SXM: 2 weekly flights on Thurs and Saturdays

Air France
CDG - SXM: 2 "Holiday Flights" on: Dec 23 and Jan 6. Resuming regular flights on Jan 13 - Saturdays only.

American Airlines
MIA - SXM: operating daily - arrives SXM    one hour later at 4:06pm and    is now showing a 4:45pm arrival on some  dates in December and    January).
JFK - SXM: appear to be cancelled until further notice, no flights scheduled for rest of 2017 and 2018.
PHL - SXM: suspended for winter season, resumes May 4 (4 times per week)
CLT - SXM: suspended for winter season, resumes May 4 (daily)

Delta Airlines
ATL - SXM: currently daily until Jan 10. LATEST CHANGE! Delta reloaded   flights from Jan 10 to March 30, however its only 5 times per week (no   Monday or Thursday) Daily flights resume April 1.
JFK - SXM: suspended for winter season, resumes April 7 (1 weekly)

JetBlue
JFK - SXM: operating Monday and Thursdays until Jan 4 when daily resumes

KLM
AMS - SXM: resumes Nov 12 (2 weekly flight is now re-routed via Curacao instead of non-stop on return to AMS)

Spirit Airlines 
FLL - SXM: resumes Feb 17 (1 weekly)

United Airlines
EWR - SXM: resumes April 9 (daily)
IAD - SXM: resumes April 14 (1 weekly - Saturdays )
ORD - SXM: resumes Apr 14 (1 weekly - Saturdays)

Westjet
YYZ - SXM: resumes Apr 29, Sunday flights only.

----------


## jason

It appears Delta is cutting flights again on the ATL-SXM route this spring.  We were booked on a Thursday and now that flight no longer exists.  Appears to only be flying on Sa,Su, and Tu.  We are changing to overnight in SJU and take Tradewind the next morning thanks to their lower cost flights in the am.

----------


## Toni

Unfortunately, it doesn't look like the daily flights from CLT to SXM will resume on May 4th. Members of our party are flying down on May 31st and on June 2nd and we have all had our Charlotte flights changed to Miami. The scheduled arrival time in SXM is 3:13pm so we're rescheduling SBC for the 4:15 flight and crossing our fingers!

----------


## tim

Toni, I'd book the last Commuter flight of the day to SBH.  Just my two cents.

----------


## Toni

Hi Tim,

Right now the 4:15 flight is the last one of the day... I'll keep watching and see if that changes...

----------


## amyb

It isnt easy to get here,  but it is still worth the effort.  We are enjoying all the Island has to offer and its 
changes day by day.

----------


## Aipotu

Has United's status from EWR changed?  It looks like they still are only doing weekends, not daily, for the foreseeable future?





> ****UPDATED DECEMBER 5****
> 
> ***NO CHANGES TO REPORT, previous changes include - American Airlines has cancelled all further flights  from JFK, Air France resumes weekly schedule (Saturdays) in January,  Delta Air reduces JFK to 1 weekly only, overall major seat loss ex New  York City***
> 
> It appears now that for peak winter 17/18 there will be zero flights      from Canada to SXM and the NYC market has only 2 weekly flights      remaining (Jetblue) this is a major decrease in capacity from last      winter. Major news is that United has cancelled all their flights (EWR,      IAD and ORD) until April. Combined with the fact that American    Airlines   is now operating into SXM later in the day, it seems that SJU    will be   the preferred gateway to SBH this winter (for those folks    still going  to  SBH this winter). 
> 
> hey all,
> 
> - All this was sourced from each respective airline direct as well as            cross referenced with Google Flights. Let me know if I missed   any,     but      from what I can see as of today (obviously subject to   lots  of     change  as    the situation on SXM updates):
> ...

----------


## thomasj

****UPDATED FEBRUARY 2****

SORRY EVERYONE! I haven't been online lately to update this info, I've been travelling lately, but I took a quick look and it looks like service to SXM is kinda stabilizing at least. Obviously things can still change (I've seen the other board post detailing all the cancellation frustrations some are having) therefore the below, while the latest is still subject to changes.

hey all,

- All this was sourced from each respective airline direct as well as           cross referenced with Google Flights. Let me know if I missed  any,     but      from what I can see as of today.

(non-stop flights only)

Air Canada
YYZ - SXM: 2018 Winter is cancelled, Season 18/19 not announced yet

Air Caraibes
ORY - SXM: 1 weekly on Saturdays until July when Thursday flights resume

Air France
CDG - SXM: 1 weekly on Saturdays until March 27 when it changes to 1 weekly on Tuesdays until June 20 when 2 weekly starts Wednesdays and Saturdays.

American Airlines
MIA - SXM: operating 1 flight daily
JFK - SXM: NOW APPEARS TO BE SUSPENDED until DEC 19
PHL - SXM: NOW Suspended until August 25 when weekend service (Sat/Sun) resumes
CLT - SXM: NOW Suspended until August 23 when 4 weekly service (Thu/Fri/Sat/Sun) resumes

Delta Airlines
ATL - SXM: currently 5 times per week until further notice (Tue/Wed/Fri/Sat/Sun)
JFK - SXM: NOW suspended for rest of 2018

JetBlue
JFK - SXM: 1 Daily

KLM
AMS - SXM: 2 weekly (Sun/Fri) until Oct 31 when 3 weekly resumes (Wed/Fri/Sun)

Spirit Airlines 
FLL - SXM: resumes May 5 - 1 weekly (Sat)

United Airlines
EWR - SXM: resumes April 14 - 2 weekly (Sat/Sun)
IAD - SXM: resumes June 9 - 1 weekly (Sat)
ORD - SXM: resumes Nov 3 - 1 weekly (Sat)

Westjet
YYZ - SXM: resumes Apr 29 - 1 weekly (Sat)

----------


## KevinS

AA has now canceled CLT nonstop service until December 19, when 7-day a week service (usually twice a day, three flights on Saturday) is scheduled to resume.  Given the track record of the CLT flights, don't bet on it happening though.

----------


## Tiffany

> AA has now canceled CLT nonstop service until December 19, when 7-day a week service (usually twice a day, three flights on Saturday) is scheduled to resume.  Given the track record of the CLT flights, don't bet on it happening though.



There goes my 12/1 flight. Think we will try Delta through Atlanta.

----------


## dadto6

Thomas February 2nd update lists United IAD to SXM resuming June 9th.  That is not happening as my purchased non-stop from IAD to SXM on July 28, 2018 has been canceled.

----------


## ccg

> There goes my 12/1 flight. Think we will try Delta through Atlanta.




Tiffany - that is what we ended up doing for our November trip.  Delta didn't have the day we wanted to travel, so we have to leave a day early.  We are coming back through Miami using AA miles.  The cost was not crazy for a 1 way ticket.

Charlotte

----------


## Tiffany

> Tiffany - that is what we ended up doing for our November trip.  Delta didn't have the day we wanted to travel, so we have to leave a day early.  We are coming back through Miami using AA miles.  The cost was not crazy for a 1 way ticket.
> 
> Charlotte



Thank you for responding...it didn’t occur to me to think about going home on AA through MIA.  Some of the Delta flights stop in SJU on the way back and I’d really like to avoid that extra stop. Thank you!

----------


## BBT

Delta in June and July only running Wed. Sat and Sunday ATL -SXM

----------


## soyabeans

and Delta ONLY has a 6:00 flight out of JFK connecting in Atlanta 
we have to get up real early to catch this flight (guess it's sleeping on the flights in first class)

----------


## thomasj

****UPDATED MARCH 26 - THIS LIST IS FOR FLIGHTS EFFECTIVE APRIL 1****

SORRY EVERYONE! I haven't been online lately to update this info, I've  been travelling lately, but I took a quick look and it looks like  service to SXM is kinda stabilizing at least. Obviously things can still  change (I've seen the other board post detailing all the cancellation  frustrations some are having) therefore the below, while the latest is  still subject to changes.

hey all,

- All this was sourced from each respective airline direct as well as            cross referenced with Google Flights. Let me know if I missed   any,     but      from what I can see as of today.

(non-stop flights only)

Air Canada
YYZ - SXM: resumes Dec 15 - 1 weekly (Sat)

Air Caraibes
ORY - SXM: 1 weekly on Saturdays until July 5 when Thursday flights resume

Air France
CDG - SXM: 1  weekly on Tuesdays until May 2 changes to Wednesdays, then June 23 adds Saturdays, will be Wed/Sat all summer season. End of October appears to jump to 5 weekly for Fall and Winter seasons, however I'm sure that will change. 

American Airlines
MIA - SXM: operating 1 flight daily. 2nd daily resumes Dec 19
JFK - SXM: NOW APPEARS TO BE SUSPENDED until DEC 19 - when daily resumes until Feb 17.
PHL - SXM: NOW Suspended until Dec 19 when daily resumes
CLT - SXM: NOW Suspended until Dec 19 when daily resumes

Delta Airlines
ATL - SXM: from Apr 8 - reduced to 3 times per week (Tue/Sat/Sun) from June 12, 4 times per week (Tue/Wed/Sat/Sun) and Dec 18 daily resumes
JFK - SXM: resumes Dec 20 - daily until Jan 3.

JetBlue
JFK - SXM: 1 Daily ***WARNING - THEY ARE CURRENTLY ONLY TAKING BOOKINGS UNTIL OCT 27?***

KLM
AMS - SXM: 2 weekly (Sun/Fri) until Oct 31 when 3 weekly resumes (Tue/Fri/Sun)

Spirit Airlines 
FLL - SXM: resumes May 5 - 1 weekly (Sat)

United Airlines
EWR - SXM: resumes April 14 - 2 weekly (Sat/Sun), from May 5 - 1 weekly (Sat), Nov 3 - 2 weekly (Sat/Sun) and Dec 19 - daily resumes 
IAD - SXM: resumes Nov 3 - 1 weekly (Sat)
ORD - SXM: resumes Nov 3 - 1 weekly (Sat)

Westjet
YYZ - SXM: resumes Apr 29 - 1 weekly (Sat), from Nov 1 - 3 weekly (Thu/Fri/Sun), Nov 18 - 4 weekly (Tue/Thu/Fri/Sun)

----------


## KevinS

Thomas, 

Thanks for the updates.  The JetBlue 6 months thing may not be a concern.  JetBlue typically only books 6-8 months out, while others (AA, DL) book 331 days out.

----------


## dadto6

Pitiful Few Flights!

----------


## dadto6

Thomas, 
Pardon my manners.  Thank you very much for your efforts!

----------


## thomasj

> Thomas, 
> 
> Thanks for the updates.  The JetBlue 6 months thing may not be a concern.  JetBlue typically only books 6-8 months out, while others (AA, DL) book 331 days out.



DID NOT know that about Jetblue. We don't have them up here in Canada (sadly) so wasn't aware of the short booking window. Thanks for letting me know.

----------


## thomasj

> Pitiful Few Flights!



no worries! and yes few flights! Fingers crossed that SXM gets their act together and more flights come online in the following months....

----------


## marybeth

We were booked on AA through CLT and got an email that our flight was changed about two weeks ago. Sure enough, we’re now going through MIA and not scheduled to arrive in SXM until 4:13 PM. Not ideal but at least there are options. Rather, the issue is the return...which is now taking 3 flights and an overnight in PHL. 

My theory: this flight was cheap and they want us to cancel.

I hate the airlines.....

----------


## amyb

Take a deep breath Marybeth--you will get here and that's what matters. I think.

----------


## andynap

> We were booked on AA through CLT and got an email that our flight was changed about two weeks ago. Sure enough, were now going through MIA and not scheduled to arrive in SXM until 4:13 PM. Not ideal but at least there are options. Rather, the issue is the return...which is now taking 3 flights and an overnight in PHL. 
> 
> My theory: this flight was cheap and they want us to cancel.
> 
> I hate the airlines.....



Overnight in Philly. Thats not a bad thing you know. PM me what date and well see what I can do.

----------


## marybeth

> Take a deep breath Marybeth--you will get here and that's what matters. I think.







> Overnight in Philly. That’s not a bad thing you know. PM me what date and we’ll see what I can do.



Thanks guys! It’s a long way off..November...so things will work out one way or another. And if it means an overnight in Philly, so be it. Would love to see you and Phyllis.

----------


## shihadehs

There is a great Marriot at the Philadelphia airport

----------


## andynap

> There is a great Marriot at the Philadelphia airport



True but Marybeth and Randy like Center City.   :Big Grin:  More dining choices.

----------


## KevinS

Look for AA to start a second daily flight between Miami and SXM on November 5th.  That's the good news.  The bad news is that SBH passengers using that service will have to overnight at SXM in both directions.  

The new MIA-SXM flight will depart MIA at 17:35, arriving in SXM at 21:34, which will require SBH passengers to either overnight in SXM or arrange for a charter boat.  

The new SXM-MIA flight will depart SXM at 09:00, arriving in MIA at 11:17.  The bad news is that there are no scheduled inter-island flights early enough for passengers to make the connection to the AA flight.

Perhaps SBC or Winair will see the AA flight as justification for a new earlier flight into SXM.

----------


## amyb

Sire hope the St Martin hotels are serious about their restorations and repairs.  The St Martin people need tourists to go and to stay there and not just be an airline hub or transfer point.

----------


## elgreaux

> Look for AA to start a second daily flight between Miami and SXM on November 5th.  That's the good news.  The bad news is that SBH passengers using that service will have to overnight at SXM in both directions.  
> 
> The new MIA-SXM flight will depart MIA at 17:35, arriving in SXM at 21:34, which will require SBH passengers to either overnight in SXM or arrange for a charter boat.  
> 
> The new SXM-MIA flight will depart SXM at 09:00, arriving in MIA at 11:17.  The bad news is that there are no scheduled inter-island flights early enough for passengers to make the connection to the AA flight.
> 
> Perhaps SBC or Winair will see the AA flight as justification for a new earlier flight into SXM.



Didn't there used to be a 7am or 7.30am out of SBH > SXM?

----------


## KevinS

> Didn't there used to be a 7am or 7.30am out of SBH > SXM?



There were none listed for either airline on the date that I checked.

----------


## NovaMike

United seems to have direct flights IAD-SXM on Saturdays in December- at least for the dates I checked. Arrive sxm at 1:30pm. Depart sxm at 4:25pm. 

Now will they actually keep those flights is another question. But those times are ideal

----------


## dadto6

Good Luck NovaMike
I purchased non-stops from Dulles in January, April, July and November.  All have been canceled through the July trip when United advertised they would be commencing flights.  Still no word yet on November but I am not hopeful.  Liars! is all I can say

----------


## KevinS

The JetBlue nonstop from JFK to SXM is now listed into early January.

----------


## BriCin

We still have not booked our flight for October 13 to 21st.  We live just north of Baltimore md.  Most likely we fly out of JFK on jet blue.  We just hate the 4 hour drive in and out to JFK.  

We we are going to fly out of Philadelphia but that direct flight is canceled.

----------


## thomasj

****UPDATE APRIL 29****

Good Evening Folks,
I'm back online and had some time tonight so thought to update the flight list, not too many changes this time, but lets hope more flights get added as SXM stabilizes. I hope everyone is doing well!

- All this was sourced from each respective airline direct as well as             cross referenced with Google Flights. Let me know if I missed    any,     but      from what I can see as of today.

(non-stop flights only)

Air Canada
YYZ - SXM: resumes Dec 15 - 1 weekly on Saturdays,

Air Caraibes
ORY - SXM: 1 weekly on Saturdays until July 5 when Thursday flights resume. Nov 7 moves to Wednesday and Friday flights.

Air France
CDG - SXM: effective May 2 Wednesday flights, then  June 23 adds Saturdays, will be Wed/Sat all summer season. End of  October appears to jump to 5 weekly (Daily except Tuesday/Friday) for Fall and Winter seasons, however  I'm sure that will change. 

American Airlines
MIA - SXM: operating 1 flight daily. 2nd daily resumes Dec 19 - this one cheeses me off, as both flights are terrible for connections to SBH. Too LATE!
JFK - SXM: Suspended until Dec 19 - when daily resumes all winter.
PHL - SXM: Suspended until Dec 19 when daily resumes
CLT - SXM: Suspended until Nov 4 when daily resumes and then from Dec 19 increases to 2 daily flights. YEAH! For now also on peak Saturdays (over Christmas) 3 flights are showing.

Delta Airlines
ATL - SXM: Currently 3 times per week (Tue/Sat/Sun) from  June 12, 4 times per week (Tue/Wed/Sat/Sun) and Dec 18 daily resumes
JFK - SXM: Saturday flights now resume Oct 6. From Dec 20 Daily resumes.

JetBlue
JFK - SXM: Currently 1 Daily.

KLM
AMS - SXM: Currently 2 weekly (Sun/Fri) until Oct 30 when 3 weekly resumes (Tue/Fri/Sun)

Spirit Airlines 
FLL - SXM: resumes May 5 - 1 weekly on Saturday.

United Airlines
EWR - SXM: Currently 1 weekly  (Sat), from Oct 27 - 2 weekly (Sat/Sun) and Dec 19 - daily resumes. Peak Christmas 2 flights on Saturdays and Sundays.
IAD - SXM: resumes Nov 3 - 1 weekly on Saturdays
ORD - SXM: resumes Nov 3 - 1 weekly on Saturdays

Westjet
YYZ - SXM: resumes May 20 - 1 weekly on Saturdays, from Nov 1 - 3 weekly (Thu/Fri/Sun), Nov 18 - 4 weekly (Tue/Thu/Fri/Sun)
YUL - SXM: does not seem to be back for next Winter.

----------


## TPunch42

Looking forward to AA JFK resuming as it's our favorite redeye through to SXM.  . Traveling long hauls though haven't changed much for us since IRMA. RED EYES fix a lot of these problems and we are used to that.  ;P  But connections home mostly likely will include an overnight in MIA for a while. In some ways that's a stress reducer as we have gotten stuck in customs a couple of times and missed our next flight.  However, bc we are planning a 24 hour stop we will have time to enjoy a little South Beach before heading home.  Sounds fun instead of stressful and allows us to fly directly into San Diego which is much better than arriving at midnight in LA and then overnighting there somewhere...

----------


## ronpeter

Egads, the things we do to get to St Barth from the west coast! We've got only one (affordable) option this year: a two hour drive to catch the JetBlue redeye from SFO to JFK, then the next day to SXM and SBH. Home to villa is just short of 24 hours. Ugh. And coming back isn't any better. Reverse routine by leaving St Barth at noon and arrive in San Francisco at 1am. The only bright spot is a Park Sleep and Fly hotel next to SFO. So we can crash right after we get off the plan and have a leisurely drive home the next day. All for the same price as a shuttle and cheaper than long term parking. But of course, it will all be worth it!

----------


## shihadehs

We had a short time living in California many years back and we never missed our St. Bart's trip...it was quite the journey

----------


## TPunch42

FF miles help us a lot and we have gotten used to the red eye.  It is quite the journey but we wouldn't miss it for the world.

----------


## dadto6

Thank you again to Thomas for his efforts to keep the thread active.

----------


## thomasj

my pleasure!
it now looks like it will come in even more handy as i just booked a July trip down to SBH - WOO HOO!

----------


## dadto6

Hope it overlaps with ours 7/28-8/4

----------


## thomasj

VERY nice! I'm actually in SBH 7/22-7/29 flying out on Westjet on July 29 (fingers crossed/hope the flight sticks!!!) Westjet keeps pushing the start date out...  :Frown:

----------


## Jim A

> The JetBlue nonstop from JFK to SXM is now listed into early January.



And only $469 RT for our flight down in November. I guess we are lucky to live in NY when it comes to getting to SBH

----------


## amyb

Jim that is so true.So many more opportunities and routes to get here from JFK.

----------


## Patrick

Thanks, Thomas - please note that WestJet flies only Sundays (not Saturdays) YYZ-SXM + back until November 1st.

We are hopefully flying in on June 3rd unless the WestJet pilots go on strike.

----------


## thomasj

> Thanks, Thomas - please note that WestJet flies only Sundays (not Saturdays) YYZ-SXM + back until November 1st.
> 
> We are hopefully flying in on June 3rd unless the WestJet pilots go on strike.



YES Patrick - Good Catch! yes i meant Sundays! I will update the list.
fingers crossed on the Westjet flights. Hope your June 3 goes without a hitch. Westjet originally planned to return to SXM late April and now pushed to May 27. Here's hoping...  :Wink:

----------


## thomasj

****UPDATE MAY 18****

Good Evening Folks,
Not too many overall changes, just a few corrections and date adjustments.

- All this was sourced from each respective airline direct as well as              cross referenced with Google Flights. Let me know if I missed     any,     but      from what I can see as of today.

(non-stop flights only)

Air Canada
YYZ - SXM: resumes Dec 15 until April 13 - 1 weekly on Saturdays,

Air Caraibes
ORY - SXM: 1 weekly on Saturdays until July 5 when Thursday flights resume. Nov 7 moves to Wednesday and Friday flights.

Air France
CDG - SXM: effective May 2 Wednesday flights, then  June 23 adds  Saturdays, will be Wed/Sat all summer season. Then October27th it appears to  jump to 5 weekly (Daily except Tuesday/Friday) for Fall and Winter  seasons, however  I'm sure that will change. 

American Airlines
MIA - SXM: operating 1 flight daily. 2nd daily resumes Dec 19 - this one  cheeses me off, as both flights are terrible for connections to SBH.  Too LATE! Sucks for Miami folks.
JFK - SXM: Suspended until Dec 19 - when daily resumes all winter.
PHL - SXM: Suspended until Dec 19 when daily resumes
CLT - SXM: Suspended until Nov 4 when daily resumes and then from Dec 19  increases to 2 daily flights. YEAH! For now also on peak Saturdays  (over Christmas) 3 flights are showing.

Delta Airlines
ATL - SXM: Currently 3 times per week (Tue/Sat/Sun) from  June 12, 4 times per week (Tue/Wed/Sat/Sun) and Dec 18 daily resumes
JFK - SXM: Saturday flights now resume Oct 6. From Dec 20 Daily resumes.

JetBlue
JFK - SXM: Currently 1 Daily.

KLM
AMS - SXM: Currently 2 weekly (Sun/Fri) until Oct 30 when 3 weekly resumes (Tue/Fri/Sun)

Spirit Airlines 
FLL - SXM: resumes May 5 - 1 weekly on Saturday.

United Airlines
EWR - SXM: Currently 1 weekly  (Sat), from Oct 27 - 2 weekly (Sat/Sun)  and Dec 19 - daily resumes. Peak Christmas 2 flights on Saturdays and  Sundays.
IAD - SXM: resumes Nov 3 - 1 weekly on Saturdays
ORD - SXM: resumes Nov 3 - 1 weekly on Saturdays

Westjet
YYZ - SXM: resumes May 27 (for now) - 1 weekly on Sundays, from Nov 1 - 3 weekly (Thu/Fri/Sun), Nov 18 - 4 weekly (Tue/Thu/Fri/Sun)

----------


## dadto6

We shall see, Anita and I are booked on the November 3rd flight out of IAD.  Fingers crossed, only 1-year late on their promise to resume.

----------


## thomasj

****UPDATE JUNE 6****

Good Evening Folks,
Not too many overall changes, just a few corrections and date adjustments.
- DELTA AIRLINES has added Wednesday flights in summer, so 4 times per week.
- WESTJET has delayed re-launch to SXM to June 17. This keeps moving later and later, originally was supposed to restart in May.
- SPIRIT AIRLINES has moved re-start to June 16 from FLL.

- All this was sourced from each respective airline direct as well as               cross referenced with Google Flights. Let me know if I missed      any,     but      from what I can see as of today.

(non-stop flights only)

Air Canada
YYZ - SXM: resumes Dec 15 until April 13 - 1 weekly on Saturdays,

Air Caraibes
ORY - SXM: 1 weekly on Saturdays until July 5 when Thursday flights resume. Nov 7 moves to Wednesday and Friday flights.

Air France
CDG - SXM: effective May 2 Wednesday flights, then  June 23 adds   Saturdays, will be Wed/Sat all summer season. Then October27th it  appears to  jump to 5 weekly (Daily except Tuesday/Friday) for Fall and  Winter  seasons, however  I'm sure that will change. 

American Airlines
MIA - SXM: operating 1 flight daily. 2nd daily resumes Dec 19 - this one   cheeses me off, as both flights are terrible for connections to SBH.   Too LATE! Sucks for Miami folks.
JFK - SXM: Suspended until Dec 19 - when daily resumes all winter.
PHL - SXM: Suspended until Dec 19 when daily resumes
CLT - SXM: Suspended until Nov 4 when daily resumes and then from Dec 19   increases to 2 daily flights. YEAH! For now also on peak Saturdays   (over Christmas) 3 flights are showing.

Delta Airlines
ATL - SXM: from  June 12, 4 times per week (Tue/Wed/Sat/Sun) and Dec 18 daily resumes
JFK - SXM: Saturday flights now resume Oct 6. From Dec 20 Daily resumes.

JetBlue
JFK - SXM: Currently 1 Daily.

KLM
AMS - SXM: Currently 2 weekly (Sun/Fri) until Oct 30 when 3 weekly resumes (Tue/Fri/Sun)

Spirit Airlines 
FLL - SXM: resumes June 16 - 1 weekly on Saturday.

United Airlines
EWR - SXM: Currently 1 weekly  (Sat), from Oct 27 - 2 weekly (Sat/Sun)   and Dec 19 - daily resumes. Peak Christmas 2 flights on Saturdays and   Sundays.
IAD - SXM: resumes Nov 3 - 1 weekly on Saturdays
ORD - SXM: resumes Nov 3 - 1 weekly on Saturdays

Westjet
YYZ - SXM: resumes June 17 (for now, this keeps changing) - 1 weekly on Sundays, from Nov 1 - 3  weekly (Thu/Fri/Sun), Nov 18 - 4 weekly (Tue/Thu/Fri/Sun)

----------


## thomasj

****UPDATE JULY 12****

Good Evening fellow SBHers,

Things to keep in mind:
- biggest changes are several American Airlines schedule adjustments, Delta moving up daily JFK flights to November and Air France changing out SXM to their low cost Joon subsidiary. Also a few service extensions and date changes. See below.

- it appears that several of the additional frequencies announced earlier on existing routes have all been cancelled, what were once daily flights are now weekly. 

- no surprise, overall Winter 2018-19 capacity into SXM looks to be significantly down from Winter 2016-17, therefore expect more expensive flights, tighter availability and further schedule changes. I assume this will impact numbers this winter greatly or drive more traffic via SJU where capacity is coming back faster.

- All this was sourced from each respective airline direct as well as                cross referenced with Google Flights. Let me know if I  missed      any,     but      from what I can see as of today.

(non-stop flights only)

Air Canada
YYZ - SXM: resumes Dec 15 until April 27 - 1 weekly on Saturdays

Air Caraibes
ORY - SXM: currently twice a week (Thurs and Sat) supposed to change to Wed/Fri on Nov 7.

Air France
CDG - SXM: currently twice per week (Wed/Sat). Effective 4 August to 27 Oct will be operated by JOON (still Wed/Sat) resumes AF mainline in November with 5 times per week service (daily except Tue/Fri).

American Airlines
MIA - SXM: currently operating 1 flight daily, 2nd daily flight that was supposed to be added in Winter now cancelled. Timing is not currently compatible with onward SBH connections.
JFK - SXM: resumes 1 weekly (Sat) on Dec 22
PHL - SXM: resumes 1 daily on Dec 19
CLT - SXM: resumes 1 daily on Nov 4, all the additional flights originally planned are now cancelled.

Delta Airlines
ATL - SXM: from  June 12, 4 times per week (Tue/Wed/Sat/Sun) and Dec 18 daily resumes
JFK - SXM: Saturday flights now resume Oct 6. From Nov 27 Daily resumes.

JetBlue
JFK - SXM: Currently 1 Daily.

KLM
AMS - SXM: Currently 2 weekly (Sun/Fri) until Oct 30 when 3 weekly resumes (Tue/Fri/Sun)

Spirit Airlines 
FLL - SXM: currently 1 weekly on Sat.

United Airlines
EWR - SXM: Currently 1 weekly  (Sat), from Oct 27 - 2 weekly (Sat/Sun)    and Dec 19 - daily resumes.
IAD - SXM: resumes Nov 3 - 1 weekly on Saturdays
ORD - SXM: resumes Nov 3 - 1 weekly on Saturdays

Westjet
YYZ - SXM: currently 1 weekly on  Sundays, from Nov 1 - 3  weekly (Thu/Fri/Sun), Nov 18 - 4 weekly  (Tue/Thu/Fri/Sun)

----------


## KevinS

Thomas, thanks for providing these periodic updates.  I know from my personal experience of researching flights to SBH three times since Irma that it is a time-consuming endeavor.  I, and many (most?) others here also understand the frustration of the constant changes in airline schedules as they adapt to what they perceive to be the changing demand requirements. Unfortunately, it’s what all of us SBH lovers are going to have to deal with for the next year or two.  Your efforts are appreciated.

----------


## thomasj

> Thomas, thanks for providing these periodic updates.  I know from my personal experience of researching flights to SBH three times since Irma that it is a time-consuming endeavor.  I, and many (most?) others here also understand the frustration of the constant changes in airline schedules as they adapt to what they perceive to be the changing demand requirements. Unfortunately, its what all of us SBH lovers are going to have to deal with for the next year or two.  Your efforts are appreciated.



hey no worries at all Kevin!
we are ALL in the same boat. I'm coming to SBH next week and also planning my winter 18/19 trip and yeah its frustrating to find flights, book flights and then deal with constantly changing flights. We can hope it stabilizes from now on as most of the airlines release their Caribbean Winter schedules around now. Fingers crossed not any more reductions!!!!  :Wink: 
cheers,
Tom

----------


## Caribbean Flights

Excellent job Thomas! It definitely requires time and energy to gather this data.

If one can accept the constant airline schedule changes (there will be more for sure, highly depending on the upcoming hurricane season), SXM remains a good hub to SBH. Being closer to SBH, SXM offers more airline / charter options compared to SJU, cheaper fares, and even has ferry options for late winter arrivals (a regular occurence when winter storms hit the North-Eastern US and Canada).

If I may add some information for new travelers coming to SBH:

*Scheduled flights* (= ticket sold by the seat) to SBH originate from the following airports only: 

St. Maarten (SXM), San Juan (SJU), St. Thomas (STT), Antigua (ANU), St. Martin (SFG), Nevis (NEV). Airlines include: St Barth Commuter, Winair, Tradewind Aviation.

This is the cheapest option to get to SBH by air and obviously would need to match the existing commercial flights (to SXM as listed by Thomas, to SJU, STT or ANU). St Martin and Nevis are not used as international hubs (although several commercial flights from St. Martin to/from Guadeloupe are offered daily).


*Charter flights* (= private/whole aircraft) to SBH originate from most airports in the Caribbean & Florida. As a charter broker, _Caribbean Flights_ offers the following aircraft:

From SXM (St. Maarten): De Havilland Twin Otter (16 seats), Cessna Caravan (7/8 seats), Britten Norman Islanders (7/8 seats), Helicopter (5 seats)
From ANU (Antigua): De Havilland Twin Otter (16 seats), Pilatus PC 12 (6/8 seats), Cessna Caravan (7/8 seats), Britten Norman Islander (7/8 seats), Piper Aztec (5 seats), Helicopter (5 seats)
From SJU (San Juan): Pilatus PC 12 (6/8 seats), Cessna Caravan (7/8 seats), Piper Aztec (5 seats)
From STT (St. Thomas): Pilatus PC 12 (6/8 seats), Cessna Caravan (7/8 seats), Piper Aztec (5 seats)
From PTP (Guadeloupe): Pilatus PC 12 (6 seats), Cessna Caravan (7/8 seats)
From SKB (St. Kitts): Pilatus PC 12 (6 seats), Cessna Caravan (7/8 seats), Britten Norman Islander (7/8 seats), Piper Aztec (5 seats), Helicopter (5 seats)
From NEV (Nevis): Pilatus PC 12 (6 seats), Cessna Caravan (7/8 seats), Britten Norman Islanders (7/8 seats), Piper Aztec (5 seats), Helicopter (5 seats)
From AXA (Anguilla): Cessna Caravan (7/8 seats), Britten Norman Islanders (7/8 seats), Helicopter (5 seats)
From MIA (Miami) (direct to SBH!): Pilatus PC 12 (6 seats)

(Direct flights to St. Barth from Mustique, Tortola, Virgin Gorda, Dominica, Barbados, St. Lucia, Punta Cana, La Romana, Providenciales, Cuba.... are also available on our own Pilatus 6 seats, Piper Aztec, or Cessna Caravan...).

All options can be found here: https://www.caribbean-flights.com/de...=SBH_st-barths

Chartering an airplane is often more expensive than flying on a scheduled flight (there are exceptions), but it offers VIP service (both at the airport and on board), schedule flexibility (particularly important in case of delays), expedited airport transit (skipping TSA/immigration lines, baggage transfer...), and always comfort, convenience and safety.

----------


## KevinS

JetBlue will resume Saturday-only service from Boston to SXM next February 16.  As of now, it will include Mint service, JetBlue's Business/First offering.

----------


## thomasj

> JetBlue will resume Saturday-only service from Boston to SXM next February 16.  As of now, it will include Mint service, JetBlue's Business/First offering.



thanks for the update. Curious that they start Boston in February not in late December for peak season....  :Frown:

----------


## elgreaux

> thanks for the update. Curious that they start Boston in February not in late December for peak season....



May have to do with capacity for arriving flights at Juliana?

----------


## stlcouple

We were booked on Delta on a Wednesday flight from Atlanta to SXM in October. I just happened to look at my reservation today (partly because of reading the forum — thanks folks) and found that they had cancelled that flight and moved us to Tuesday without telling me! I think they have dropped the Wednesday flight altogether for a while, at least in October. Caused me some travel stress this afternoon.

----------


## KevinS

It looks like DL has changed their Atlanta non-stop schedule to 3 days/week (Sat, Sun, Tue) for September and October, resuming Wed flights in November.

----------


## bethwoff

Just booked our old favorite, AA from CLT to SXM nonstop, 9:30 arriving 1:30, and SBC to SBH. February '19. It is a smaller plane than before, but I imagine AA will change the aircraft once demands exceeds supply of seats. It is offered daily, twice a day flights. Let's hope we have no surprises, but I will pull up my flight often to check for any "changes" behind my back. Gosh, we're already counting the days!

----------


## KevinS

Sunwing resumes weekly service from both Montreal and Toronto to SXM on Thursday, Februrary 28, 2019.  The YUL flight is scheduled to arrive at 1:15, and the YYZ flight is scheduled to arrive at 4:15.

----------


## thomasj

****UPDATE SEPTEMBER 16****

LONG Time no talk everyone!
I had a moment, and in light that everyone is probably planning their winter trip to SBH, here is the latest update:

Good Evening fellow SBHers,

Things to keep in mind:

- NO HUGE Changes with this update, some airlines have decreased frequencies for shoulder season (Oct/Nov) and for peak Winter 2018/19, all US Airlines are DOWN from Winter 2016/17 but definitely UP from Winter 2017/18. One increase is in flights from Toronto (6 weekly this winter)!

- it appears that several of the additional frequencies announced  earlier on existing routes have all been cancelled, what were once daily  flights are now weekly. 

- no surprise, overall Winter 2018/19 capacity into SXM looks to be  significantly down from Winter 2016/17, therefore expect more expensive  flights, tighter availability and further schedule changes. I assume  this will impact numbers this winter greatly or drive more traffic via  SJU where capacity is coming back faster.

- All this was sourced from each respective airline direct as well as                 cross referenced with Google Flights. Let me know if I   missed      any,     but      from what I can see as of today.

(non-stop flights only)

Air Canada
YYZ - SXM: Seasonal. Dec 15 to Apr 27 - 2 weekly (Wed and Sat).

Air Caraibes
ORY - SXM: currently once per week (Sat) from Oct 18 twice per week (Thu/Sat), from Nov 7 (Wed/Fri).

Air France
CDG - SXM: currently twice per week (Wed/Sat), from Oct 22, 3 times per week (Mon, Wed, Sat), from Nov 4, 5 times per week (daily except Tues,Fri).

American Airlines
MIA - SXM: currently operating only 1 flight daily all winter - Until Nov 3 - arrival at 3pm, from Nov 4 arrival at 4pm (tight connection likely).
JFK - SXM: resumes 1 weekly (Sat) on Dec 22 until Summer 2019.
PHL - SXM: resumes 1 daily on Dec 19 until May 6 when it is reduced to 4 weekly (no Tue, Wed, Thu).
CLT - SXM: resumes 1 daily on Nov 4, all winter long until Summer 2019.

Delta Airlines
ATL - SXM: currently reduced to 3 times per week (Tue, Sat, Sun) Nov 4 - 4 times resumes (Tue, Wed, Sat, Sun), Dec 18 1 daily resumes until Summer 2019
JFK - SXM: Oct 6 - 1 weekly, Saturday flight resumes. Nov 29 - 5 weekly (daily ex Tue, Wed), Dec 20 - 1 daily resumes until Summer 2019.

JetBlue
JFK - SXM: Currently 1 Daily.

KLM
AMS - SXM: Currently 2 weekly (Sun/Fri) until Oct 30 when 3 weekly resumes (Tue/Fri/Sun)

Spirit Airlines 
FLL - SXM: currently 1 weekly on Sat.

United Airlines
EWR - SXM: Currently 1 weekly  (Sat), from Oct 27 - 2 weekly (Sat/Sun)    and Dec 19 - daily resumes until Apr 6 when Sat/Sun resumes.
IAD - SXM: resumes Nov 3 - 1 weekly on Saturdays until March 2 (NOTE! Stops Dec 15 and resumes Jan 12, no Peak Xmas flights)
ORD - SXM: resumes Nov 3 - 1 weekly on Saturdays until March 30 

Westjet
YYZ - SXM: Sundays only until Nov 8 when it becomes 4 weekly (Sun, Tue, Thu and Fri) until April 28, when Sunday only resumes.

----------


## KevinS

Thanks, Thomas.  I know how much work is involved in compiling this information, and I appreciate your post.  It looks like JetBlue for me on my next inbound, but I'll probably only use them one way.

----------


## dadto6

Thank you Thomas,
Word of caution to others considering United.  United from Washington Dulles is not continuous every Saturday from November 3 until March 2nd.  It stops sometime in the fall.  They re-routed our family on January 5th through Newark.  Appears non-stop from Dulles commences again on January 12th until March 2nd.

----------


## thomasj

> Thanks, Thomas.  I know how much work is involved in compiling this information, and I appreciate your post.  It looks like JetBlue for me on my next inbound, but I'll probably only use them one way.



NO WORRIES AT ALL! 
it's my pleasure, I need to research all the flights for my upcoming Winter trip to SBH so why not share?
hope all is well
Tom

----------


## thomasj

> Thank you Thomas,
> Word of caution to others considering United.  United from Washington Dulles is not continuous every Saturday from November 3 until March 2nd.  It stops sometime in the fall.  They re-routed our family on January 5th through Newark.  Appears non-stop from Dulles commences again on January 12th until March 2nd.



GOOD CATCH!
SO ODD that they would cancel the flight right over the highest Peak Xmas/NY period. Awww United!

I will update my post accordingly. Thanks!

----------


## jason

We are booked for early May, 2019 and AA has just cut one of their 2    daily CLT/SXM flights.  We were booked at 11:30 arriving 3:15 that flight is now gone.  They moved us to the one and only nonstop flight at 9:40AM. Not a big deal and we will get to SBH earlier but just hoping they don’t cut even more.

----------


## NancySC

Jason thanks for posting this, we were re-routed via MIA...no way, adding another nite on SBH at end of our 3 wks, how difficult to take, if only AA will pay ! Just happened to look at our reservation on AA on 30th, schedule change hadn't been put thru to reservation when I looked, no notice yet by phone or email & AA has both.  Will do the CLT instead of MIA.  Annoying isn't it & at this time of day can't get thru to Winair.  And no email response yet either.

----------


## thomasj

****UPDATE OCTOBER 16****

I hope everyone is doing well and planning their next SBH flight! This update has some changes, not tons, as always it is subject to changes. United and American especially seem to be tweaking their schedules but with it being mid October I feel that the airlines have their schedules pretty much set, and barring any further weather events the below will stick (somewhat). 

I just booked on Westjet for my upcoming December trip so FINGERS CROSSED!

Good Luck Everyone!

- All this was sourced from each respective airline direct as well as                  cross referenced with Google Flights. Let me know if I    missed      any,     but      from what I can see as of today.

(non-stop flights only)

Air Canada
YYZ - SXM: Seasonal. Dec 15 to Apr 27 - 2 weekly (Wed and Sat).

Air Caraibes
ORY - SXM: currently once per week (Sat) from Oct 18 twice per week (Thu/Sat), from Nov 7 (Wed/Fri).

Air France
CDG - SXM: currently twice per week (Wed/Sat), from Oct 22, 3 times per  week (Mon, Wed, Sat), from Nov 4, 5 times per week (daily except  Tues,Fri).

American Airlines
MIA - SXM: currently operating only 1 flight daily all winter - Until  Nov 3 - arrival at 3pm, from Nov 4 arrival at 4pm (tight connection  likely).
JFK - SXM: resumes 1 weekly (Sat) on Dec 22 until Summer 2019.
PHL - SXM: resumes 1 daily on Dec 19 until May 6 when it is reduced to 4 weekly (no Tue, Wed, Thu). 
CLT - SXM: resumes 1 daily on Nov 4, all winter long until Summer 2019. 2nd daily flight not resuming!

Delta Airlines
ATL - SXM: currently reduced to 3 times per week (Tue, Sat, Sun) Nov 4 -  4 times resumes (Tue, Wed, Sat, Sun), Dec 18 1 daily resumes until  Summer 2019
JFK - SXM: Oct 6 - 1 weekly, Saturday flight resumes. Nov 29 - 5 weekly  (daily ex Tue, Wed), Dec 20 - 1 daily resumes until Summer 2019.

JetBlue
JFK - SXM: Currently 1 Daily.
BOS - SXM: Sat/Sun service resumes Feb 16
FLL - SXM: ***NEW!*** 1 daily starts Feb 14

KLM
AMS - SXM: Currently 2 weekly (Sun/Fri) until Oct 30 when 3 weekly resumes (Tue/Fri/Sun)

Spirit Airlines 
FLL - SXM: currently 1 weekly on Sat.

United Airlines
EWR - SXM: Currently 1 weekly  (Sat), from Oct 27 - 2 weekly (Sat/Sun)     and Dec 19 - daily resumes until Apr 6 when Sat/Sun resumes.
IAD - SXM: resumes Nov 3 - 1 weekly on Saturdays until March 2 (NOTE! Stops Dec 15 and resumes Jan 12, no Peak Xmas flights)
ORD - SXM: resumes Nov 3 - 1 weekly on Saturdays until March 30 

Westjet
YYZ - SXM: Sundays only until Nov 8 when it becomes 4 weekly (Sun, Tue, Thu and Fri) until April 28, when Sunday only resumes.

----------


## stbartshopper

This is wonderful update! Thank you Thomas! All in one place! Keep it up!

----------


## thomasj

****UPDATE NOVEMBER 29!****

We are now heading into the Winter schedule and Peak Season people - very exciting!!!!
a little WARNING - I am seeing a lot of full flights in December and January so I would book soon if you haven't already.  :Wink: 

I hope everyone is doing well and have booked their next SBH flight! 
This  update has very little changes as the winter schedules have finally stabilized, however as always it is subject to changes. I feel that the airlines have their schedules  pretty much set, and barring any further weather events the below will  stick (somewhat). 

- All this was sourced from each respective airline direct as well as                   cross referenced with Google Flights. Let me know if I     missed      any,     but      from what I can see as of today.

(non-stop flights only)

Air Canada
YYZ - SXM: Seasonal. Dec 15 to Apr 27 - 2 weekly (Wed and Sat).

Air Caraibes
ORY - SXM: currently on Wed and Fri through entire winter.

Air France
CDG - SXM: currently 5 times per week (daily except Tues and Fri) until March 30, then reduced to 3 weekly (Mon, Thu, Sat) thru to June.

American Airlines
MIA - SXM: currently operating only 1 flight daily all winter - Until   Nov 3 - arrival at 3pm, from Nov 4 arrival at 4pm (tight connection   likely).
JFK - SXM: resumes 1 weekly (Sat) on Dec 22 until Summer 2019.
PHL - SXM: resumes 1 daily on Dec 19 until May 6 when it is reduced to 4 weekly (no Tue, Wed, Thu). 
CLT - SXM: currently 1 daily until summer 2019.

Delta Airlines
ATL - SXM: currently 4 times per week (Tue, Wed, Sat and Sun), Dec 18 daily resumes and continues to summer 2019.
JFK - SXM: currently 5 times per week (daily except Tue and Wed) daily resumes Dec 13

JetBlue
JFK - SXM: Currently 1 Daily.
BOS - SXM: Sat/Sun service resumes Feb 16
FLL - SXM: ***NEW!*** 1 daily starts Feb 14

KLM
AMS - SXM: currently 3 times per week (Tue, Fri and Sun) reduces to 2 weekly (Wed, Sun) on April 3.

Spirit Airlines 
FLL - SXM: currently 1 weekly on Sat.

United Airlines
EWR - SXM: currently weekends only (Sat and Sun) daily resumes Dec 19.
IAD - SXM: currently 1 weekly on Saturdays until March 2 (NOTE! Stops Dec 15 and resumes Jan 12, no Peak Xmas flights)
ORD - SXM: currently 1 weekly on Saturdays until March 30 

Westjet
YYZ - SXM: currently 4 weekly (Sun, Tue, Thu and Fri) until April 28 when reduced to 1 weekly (Sun).

----------

